# Help Needed To Identify Pocket Watch



## Zaid Sulaiman (Feb 14, 2013)

Hi,

I would like the kind help to identify a pocket watch i have.

It is marked as J.W.H/V ? which i couldn't identify after extensive search.Thank you so much.


----------



## jimbo1878 (Oct 6, 2010)

I just typed J.W.H/V military watch into the google machine an got this. Looks like an old auction listing.

http://trove.nla.gov.au/ndp/del/article/22432386


----------



## Zaid Sulaiman (Feb 14, 2013)

Jimbo1878, Thanks! i put in 'military' in my search and found out the made.

Australian.

J.W. Hardie Co. , Thank you Sir


----------

